# 12v vr6 exhaust stud size?



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...i could have sworn that the exhaust stud size was 10x1.5, but i saw on another website that it was 8x1.5... could any one confirm the size... im looking to buy the copper locking nuts here today and just wanted to get the right ones... any help would be greatly appreciated... 


TIA...


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...nobody knows this ?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

M8x1.5, turbo studs are M10.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

boosteddubvr6t420 said:


> m8x1.5, turbo studs are m10.


...awesome... Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## nicgep (Sep 4, 2011)

So if I were to order parts off GermanAutoParts.com which studs would I need for the exhaust on a 2000 vr6 12v?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I thought the studs in the head were 8x1.25, same as the intake manifold bolt thread.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

leebro61 said:


> I thought the studs in the head were 8x1.25, same as the intake manifold bolt thread.


They should be 8mmx1.25. I'm not sure where 8x1.5 came from.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> M8x1.5, turbo studs are M10.



I have an atp clone turbo manifold. studs for the turbo should be m10x1.5 right?


----------

